#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > درخواست: درخواست راهنمایی برای تنظیم اکسس پوینت تندا n300 به عنوان repeater

## A.Bazrpach

با سلام
اکسس پوینت تندا n300 رو میخوام به عنوان تقویت کننده تو شبکه نصب کنم .به طوری که موج وای فای رو بگیره و تقویت کنه.چند تا فیلم در این مورد دانلود کردم اما موفق نشدم.البته با اتصال کابل لن از مودم به اکسس پوینت این کار انجام شد ولی بدون کابل نشد.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

*iq.hm83*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## masood789

درود . کار مد نظر شما wds هست. ریپیتر فرق میکنه.
در راهنمای استفاده از مودم. صفحه ۴۹ توضیح داده.

http://www.tenda.cz/sites/Upload/F300/F300_UG.pdf

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*iq.hm83*,*nekooee*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## A.Bazrpach

> با سلام
> اکسس پوینت تندا n300 رو میخوام به عنوان تقویت کننده تو شبکه نصب کنم .به طوری که موج وای فای رو بگیره و تقویت کنه.چند تا فیلم در این مورد دانلود کردم اما موفق نشدم.البته با اتصال کابل لن از مودم به اکسس پوینت این کار انجام شد ولی بدون کابل نشد.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.


البته این مطلبی هم هست که الان پیدا کردم.
http://varsun.net/files/prd/wless/wl...DS_Install.zip

----------

*iq.hm83*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## iq.hm83

1- DHCP روی مودم خاموش
2- کابل LAN رو به مودم وصل کنید
3- فایروال مودم رو درست تنظیم کنید
4- به وایرلس مودم وصل بشید
5- از اینترنت لذت ببرید .

من از یه مودم کابل کشیدم به 4 تا دیگه یه ساختمونو نت دادم 

بدون کابل لن من تا الان انجام ندادم
فکر کنم نشه :درخواست راهنمایی برای تنظیم اکسس پوینت تندا n300 به عنوان repeater:

----------

*A.Bazrpach*

----------


## nekooee

> 1- DHCP روی مودم خاموش
> 2- کابل LAN رو به مودم وصل کنید
> 3- فایروال مودم رو درست تنظیم کنید
> 4- به وایرلس مودم وصل بشید
> 5- از اینترنت لذت ببرید .
> 
> من از یه مودم کابل کشیدم به 4 تا دیگه یه ساختمونو نت دادم 
> 
> بدون کابل لن من تا الان انجام ندادم
> فکر کنم نشه


دوست عزیز از طریق wds امکانش هست که دوستمون بالا توضیح دادند و در فایل pdf هم که گذاشتند آموزش کاملش هست. مطلب زیر رو هم از سایت cyberconnect بخونید:



> *در اجرای یک لینک WDS نکات زیر را به دقت به یاد داشته باشید:*
> 
> برای ساختن اتصال WDS مابین دو دستگاه مختلف، باید هر دوی آنها WDS را پشتیبانی کنند اما فعال کردن این قابلیت روی یکی از آنها کافیست.بهترین مزیت WDS نسبت به روش های مشابه این است که مک آدرس فریم های اترنت در طول لینک WDS حفظ خواهند شد.روترهای مرکزی و تکرار کننده باید روی کانال وایرلس، متد رمزنگاری و پسورد یکسانی تنظیم شوند. در برخی دستگاه ها SSID جدیدی میتوان برای دستگاه تکرار کننده (Repeater) استفاده نمود.در اکثر مواقع پهنای باند شبکه ای که روی WDS کار می کند نصف خواهد شد. (مثلا در حالتی که کلاینت های وایرلسی به روتر تکرار کننده متصل میشوند). برای کلاینت های که بصورت کابلی به روتر متصل میشوند پهنای باند تغییری نخواهد کرد.WDS ممکن است بین محصولات مختلف سازگار نباشد (حتی محصولاتی از یک تولید کننده!!!) زیرا استاندارد IEEE 802.11-1999 بطور کامل نحوه انتقال فریم های داده و نحوه عملکرد روترهای وایرلس را در این مد، تشریح نکرده است. پس برای اجرا سعی کنید حداقل از برند یکسانی برای اکسس پوینت مرکزی و اکسس پوینت تکرار کننده استفاده نمایید.متد های رمز نگاری که کلیدهای دینامیک برای رمزنگاری به کار میبرند مانند  متد WPA/TKIP یا WPA2 در بیشتر مواقع در لینک WDS قابل استفاده نیستند، اگرچه WPA/PSK اکثرا کار خواهد کرد. این مشکلات بخاطر ضعف استاندارد گذاری در این حوزه بوده و با معرفی استاندارد IEEE 802.11s احتمالا رفع خواهند شد. در نتیجه متد WEP و WPA استاتیک (PSK) را بکار ببرید.

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*afshin9us*,*AMD*

----------

